
Scaling WebSocket in Go and Beyond - FZambia
https://centrifugal.github.io/centrifugo/blog/scaling_websocket/
======
newvoyager
Nice article FZambia. I learned a lot in details about Websockets. It totally
makes sense to write any i/o bound servers in golang.

~~~
FZambia
Thanks for feedback, I thought the article left fully unnoticed here:) Go also
has a small disadvantage for writing WebSocket apps – you don't have full
control on read buffer reuse (since its got allocated for entire lifetime of
connection) thus memory consumption per connection is more than it could be.
Otherwise I am pretty happy with Go for this task.

